# Great new Photography site!



## Leezon (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you let you all know about *PromoShots.com*. It's a great site for photographers, where you can see tutorials, reviews, tip and tricks

and they also have promised behind the scenes videos of full photo shoots etc.

Check it out!

*PromoShots.com *


----------

